# الصابون النابلسى شاهين



## الفرح عنواني (10 نوفمبر 2011)

الصابون النابلسى شاهين 
المواد الخام المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون زيت الزيتون الطبيعي، الصودا الكاوية والماء. 

لدينا أكثر من 15 نوع من الصابون ونحن دائما نقوم بتطوير الصابون للافضل.


علماً بإن المنتج مرخص من قبل هيئة العامة للغذاء والدواء



وهذه أنواع الصابون النابلسى شاهين ب:
​*1- العسل
2- زيت بذرة الشاي
3- الليمون
4- زيت الزيتون
5- لافندر
6- حبة البركة
7- طين البحر الميت 
8- التمر
9- الزعتر
10- الحليب
11- العنب
12- النعنع
13- الميرمية
14- الافوكادو
15- التين
16- الزعفران
17- رمان
18- القرفة* 

[


بالصور /






















































































وزن الحبه 110 جرام 
الكرتونه عبوة 30 حبه


سعر الكرتونه بزيت الزيتون وغير معطره 75 ريال شامله الشحن

سعر الكرتونه بزيت الزيتون ومعطره 90 ريال شامله الشحن
​









*والدفع علي رقم الحساب بالبنك الاهلى الرئيسى*
*والشحن من القاهرة بالبريد الممتاز.۔*

*والاستلام بعد 72 ساعة من وقت إرسال الطرد.. وهناك خصم كبير لكميات الجملة.*



معمار الجناينى مصر
00201001127728
​


----------

